# when typing and press space bar two pop-ups appear?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi ok just happened recently when im typing in threads or for websites, the second i hit the space bar two pop up ads appear making me have to close them to get back to what i was typing. These sites are annoying as you have to press leave page as well to close it. as you carry on typing the second you hit the space bar again it does another two pop-ups, which you can imaging gets annoying lol. I'm running Webroot full edition from a shop legit and would have thought it would prevent this happening? Is their anything i can do to stop this and would you like me to run a virus scan and post results?

Thanks guys


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What do the pops say?

BG


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well managed to get a screenshot as i was typing now here it is:










The two links in the middle are the popups the ones either end are just the sites im on.

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Does this happen with IE also? 

If it does, I going to say that you are "infected" 

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------

